# Saucy Chocolate Almond Desserts



## Anthea (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a recipe I absolutely love to make'.  It's like a self saucing pudding and it's fantastically rich. You can make it in the smaller containers or as one big pudding in a single bowl. Make sure you have it with HEAPS of cream. Mmmmmmm.... Enjoy!

 

¾ cup self-raising flour
2 tablespoons cocoa
½ cup packaged ground almonds
1/3 cup castor sugar
½ cup milk
90g dark chocolate, melted
60g unsalted butter, melted
¾ cup brown sugar, firmly packed
2 tablespoons cocoa, extra
1 ½ cups boiling water
1 tablespoon icing sugar

Sift flour and cocoa into medium bowl, stir in almonds, sugar, milk, chocolate and butter. Spread mixture evenly over bases of 6 greased ovenproof dishes (1 cup capacity); stand dishes on oven tray. Sprinkle sifted brown sugar and extra cocoa evenly over cake mixture. Pour boiling water evenly over brown sugar and cocoa. Bake in a moderate oven for about 30 minutes or until firm and crispy. Sprinkle with sifted icing sugar. Serve with ice cream or thickened cream.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 10, 2007)

well I got that one copied!! thanks for posting!


----------



## Anthea (Jul 10, 2007)

No problem! I can't stress enough the greatness of cream with this pudding.    Enjoy!


----------



## CaroleC (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh that does sound good!  Definately one to try out on the family this weekend.


----------

